# Looking for a good Wing Chun video training series..



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2003)

I see several in various martial arts magazines, but is there any one that is a stand out, must have?  I'm in a Wing Chun deprived area, so video lessons are my only option at the moment.

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 2, 2003)

Bob,

The subscriber content for the June issue of _The Martialist_ includes an article by Randall "Fury Dragon" Wark, who is himself learning Wing Chun long distance.  He moderates a martial art forum here and might be able to help you directly, if you shoot him an e-mail.


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 3, 2003)

I know Randy Williams has alot of tapes I'll look and see what I can find out.


----------



## Gwailao (Jun 4, 2003)

Cant say of whos tapes would be better then the others. But can say learning wing chun from video isnt recommended. Chi sao takes 2, and preferably you would be touching hands with someone more skilled at it then you, like a good sifu.  I think many things in wing chun are better felt then shown. Also many applications and more importnaly sparring should be a big part of it. But dont HAVE to have a wing chun sifu to spar. and always good to spar outsid eyour kwoon/style against high and lower skilled partners. But nothing like sparring a good teacher to pick up whats what with anything. But good luck anyway, I know Rnady williams have a set, also augusting fong with is randy's sifu i believe.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 4, 2003)

I really would like to see those _Extreme Wing Chun_ videos from Paladin Press.  I picture Wing Chun while snowboarding and skydiving.


----------



## leehoicheun (Jun 6, 2003)

wing chun is an art that NEEDS to be learned with partners. It was not meant to be done by learning a form and then go in and spar. 

BUT...........

if you have no other choice then video's can help you get the basic knowledge that can save you time when you meet with a qualified WC instructor. But most important........ YOU MUST do this with a partner and then top it off with taking a trip... as close as possible to work with a WC instructor. 

When I was learning we had a WC school in my town.... but to be honest... it was horrible. So I traveled almost 100 miles away three days a week to train with a more qualified teacher. Since then the distance between my sifu and myself has grown to almost 400 miles now..... but it doesn't stop me from traveling to see him.... or anyone else for that matter.

If you want it bad enough.... you'll do whatever it takes to get it. 

good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

There are lots of Wing Chun distance learning programs, judging from the magazines--is anyone using one?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 1, 2004)

Check out http://www.sifugrados.com/ 

He has some advertisement-type video clips as well as technique video clips.  If you like what you see, buy his tapes 

He's also in New York, but I think he's in NYC.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

Def. interesting stuff.

Sadly, he's in MYC.  Bit far for me to travel regularly.


----------



## spatulahunter (Jan 12, 2004)

im not sure how far you are from it or if its good or not but there is a wing chun school in rochester


----------



## sungkit (May 1, 2004)

I used to practice wing chun until I commenced studying FMA. Having trained with a number of teachers through the years I think i have a good idea of the system. 

Go for the tapes of Sifu Randy Williams. He has tapes available through Unique Publicationsd and also ones available in Europe whic are not the same tapes. He offers indepth explainations on the forms and oher aspects of the system. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2004)

Much appreciated.   Thank you!


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken (Jun 2, 2004)

What did you find out Kaith?
<is also in a Wing chun deprived area, but mine has one school but i dont have time through the week to attend and im not paying $50 an hour for private weekend lessions.

So im in the hunt for some videos as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2004)

Nothing yet.  Haven't had a chance to order the tapes unfortunately.


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken (Jun 3, 2004)

Do you think you can learn from books/videos?


Im a believer in them IF you have had some formal training in the past. I just read and spar and its working for me. The critics also say you cant learn "difficult" arts from books/videos.  Yes you can, it takes just as much dedication to read or watch that video and "mimic" what you see, because you are basically mimicing what the instructor is doing at a dojo anyway.  Wing Chun, if you want to traditionally chi sao, you almost have to have a WC student.  I do a mod. version of chi sao.  You have to touch just as in the traditional, but any technique is ok to use.  We use full out spar gear with the JKD open finger gloves.  So i guess it more like in fighting sparring than chi sao, but trapping is still used often (atleast by me).   

So people say i cant call myself a martial artist because i havent had "real training" in a number of years. To those people i say..............fine im a Martialist then.


----------

